# i bought ben herr's charreit



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

ok all kidding aside i did get a pony cart that is very well use today, it's home made but it will do the trick for braking the ponies to harness...will post pic's tomorrow


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

dang... i was excited.... i was like NO WAY I WANNA SEE IT!!! but oh well :roll: I still wanna see it though


----------



## orchid park (Jun 1, 2008)

LOL. Will love to see your pics when posted.

Regards,

Laura.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw I wanted to see piccies too, hehe!  Can't wait!


----------

